# What do I do now??



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I notice this isn't a very "popular" forum. I just bought a '01 allroad (traded in the '97 Passat VR6) in preparation for a larger family. As it is a family vehicle I don't have a lot of plans for it other than some restoration (part one) and minor mods (tip shift and power chips, exhaust).
With that in mind, does anyone have some good sources for parts? I need body parts mostly:
Front bumper (looks like someone took it off road, it dangles on the driver side next to the metal plate.... well it did before I got some brackets, bolts and zip-ties)
Rear bumper (looks like it hauled a lot of things that were dragged over it)
Antenna
Owners manual
replacement for the red gauge cluster display - missing lots of lines
Oh, and a new cup holder for the front dash - preferable one that holds something larger than a 12oz can)
I also have a built in nav with controls behind the shifter. It appears to work through the cluster display (not a picture nav) but it's hard to figure out with all the lines missing. Not to mention it looks like someone tried to pull the knob off because all I have is a little stalk to turn and press for selections.


_Modified by FRAG at 3:24 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

some resources
http://www.allroadfaq.com/
http://forums.audiworld.com/allroad/
I sprayed my front bumper with this prefect match
Dark Charcoal
http://www.duplicolor.com/products/bumper.html


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: What do I do now?? (FRAG)*

I really can't help with the body parts but as for the others: The antenna is about $75 from the dealer. It may be higher depending on markup since it's specific to the A6. The dash display might be sourced from a junker A6. And the cupholder's are always in stock at the dealer. Check under the steering column for the owners manual too. Mine was crammed in there so bad I thought it was missing but I eventually caught sight of it and got it out.


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do I do now?? (SilberBora02)*

The leather-ish book was there but lacking in content. I have a quick reference guide and a maintenance record in it.
I didn't know the antenna was specific to the A6 model. A general VW/Audi antenna mast won't work? BTW, I should have mentioned that it is a combo antenna; it has a GPS antenna at the base of it.
I like the charcoal paint idea, that may be the answer for the rear bumper. Do you think it will interfere with the backup sensor?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: What do I do now?? (FRAG)*

paint shouldn't interfere with the sensors. many models have painted bumpers with sensors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

